# Boxelder access



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Leif! And keep kayaking the creek! Most of the creek is in county park so let the locals be dbags we haven't done anything wrong. 

Get a map and check out the lines.. This is the first time I have ever heard about this issue at the put in.. The put in parking on the south side of the bridge is different land than on the other side of the fence. Fence down is true and its possible to get the season pass from them for fishing through there land which is the same thing. Best of luck with that witch of a women we had to deal with.. Ten whole feet we are talking about.. Some people!!
The county park stretches to the bottom end of the canyon so you have a long ways to go to be trespassing there Leif. So you can put in even further up creek and walk right through the fence anyways. 

Also we have the right to portage fences if you put in at a legit state land county park, blm put in..

Sad to see the childish landowners in wyoming!


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

The VR ranch manager told me very politely over the phone that they were not allowing access up at the bridge this year.

On the bright side, the new hike in skips flatwater, isn't hard, and you don't miss a single rapid. On the hike out, when you break out of the trees in that marshy spot where you'd typically go uphill and right to the take out lot, if you instead go left up through the pines (more westerly I believe)...that hike is maybe 2-5 few minutes longer and it puts you within a half mile walk to your put in location and its shady. That's how I'll be doing the logistics next time unless I just run the whole canyon to the Platte.

Also, it's about time we start a little friendly competition on hike out times, m-box style. So here's my starting ante, left he creek at 1:06 and hit the top where we camped at 1:44. 38 minutes from creek to camp.


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

Be responsible up there, don't get arrested for doing anything that's illegal! The new Putin is the shizzle. 1/4 mile above triple scoop. If your car won't make the road, the hike from the camp spot wouldn't be bad you could drag your boat. The hike down is at the point in the road down. Hike the chute on the left of the rock out cropping! It's the road past the old takeout turn left then take first major right fork! It goes down hill about 3/4 mile through a couple puddles!


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

By open containers I mean in your car when you pull up!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Someone might reach out to the landowners and politely ask What the fuck is your deal?

My guess is, someone dropped trash, or made a mess, or bent some grass, or sumpin.

A little offer of some cash, or could we help with a chore, or sumpin might solve the problem.

Or, identify the ones who need to adjust their meds anyway


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Schutzie said:


> Someone might reach out to the landowners and politely ask What the fuck is your deal?
> 
> My guess is, someone dropped trash, or made a mess, or bent some grass, or sumpin.
> 
> ...


The biggest problem is probably the color of the license plates. Wyoming ranchers really don't like greenies and other than Mike's MT plates we've all be from CO. 

I don't think putting in lower down in the Converse County park is an issue and it's public land. You don't miss any whitewater and like Leif said, if you're doing boxelder a little downhill hike isn't an issue.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

My suspicion is that they don't want to give the appearance that people are allowed on their land at all. Kayaker cars parked near property boundaries might encourage other tourists to wander off over fences and past trespassing signs.


----------



## tobin (Feb 8, 2021)

Any updates on accessibility in 2021?


----------

